# Honda GC190 Broken Rocker Arm



## Tamfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Situation- Honda GC190 has a broken exhaust rocker arm.

Also, the spring retainer is difficult to remove. Usually they come off relatively easy.

I can replace the Rocker Arm, but I'd like input on what the cause of the failure was.

This unit had a stuck exhaust valve which I freed up and test ran for quite a while, on several occasions. 3 wks later it's back in the shop with a broken exhaust rocker arm.

Thanks for any suggestions that may help remedy another broken RA in the future.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Perhaps the rocker arm was fatigued when the exhaust valve became stuck. 

That may have caused the failure of the rocker arm and may have caused some deformation on the valve stem, making the keeper harder to remove. 

Just a thought anyways.


----------

